# Fox Covert Farm - Aston on Trent



## crashmatt (Mar 29, 2008)

After falling off the roof this morning, I took a trip to Fox Covert Farm for a look round.

Looks a bit uninspiring on first glance.




The pig pens are still looking in good condition







I like plants growing back in




Barn has seen some non-standard use




See, I told you I like shots like these




Red brick buildings, on their way down.




We appear to be missing a few tiles




This one still has a few left




I like this kind of brickwork




Humm. Not looking too good




The bicycle is still there 




A small amount of soil formation and a mini tree!




Inside the house. It's not lasting well.




It really is falling apart




Stairs have seen better days.










Mind your step!




A bit of filler and it'll be fine.




The upstairs hallway, with not much floor.




With that amount of floor missing, I didn't try and get into this room. One fall in a day is enough!




View from the upstairs window.




That's if for today. I'm knackered!


----------



## ashless (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Bird House Farm - Aston on Trent*

Nice to see the place from different perspectives


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Bird House Farm - Aston on Trent*

Fantastic photos, cm. It's a great explore, this.
Um...I'm a little perplexed, however, at why falling off a roof would make you go on an explore!  Is that like one of those expressions, you know...'I'd rather go on an explore than sit on a roof anyday'. Or maybe...'I'd have to fall off a roof before you'll catch me on an explore'.


----------



## mat_100 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Bird House Farm - Aston on Trent*

i dont think it is called bird house farm, it is more locally know as the pig farm, but great photos. 
is there still some bike jumps in the big barn, did you get to the old grain silo?
i haven't been there for years thanks for reminding me of it.


m a t t


----------



## johno23 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Bird House Farm - Aston on Trent*

good report and pics as usual mate,we went last week and there is a council
"dangerous buildings"notice sellotaped to the front door post which calls it
"fox covert farm",hope this helps.

Bird house farm is a few metres along the same road though and it is occupied and working.


----------



## crashmatt (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Bird House Farm - Aston on Trent*



JOHNO23 said:


> good report and pics as usual mate,we went last week and there is a council
> "dangerous buildings"notice sellotaped to the front door post which calls it
> "fox covert farm",hope this helps.
> 
> Bird house farm is a few metres along the same road though and it is occupied and working.



Cheers for that Johno, ammended now.


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 30, 2008)

nice shots wish id of known about this, i guess its just round the corner from the hospital


----------



## King Al (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice pics crashmatt, like the shot of the beams and the one of the bike someone messed up that wheely badly


----------



## crashmatt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Bird House Farm - Aston on Trent*



Foxylady said:


> Fantastic photos, cm. It's a great explore, this.
> Um...I'm a little perplexed, however, at why falling off a roof would make you go on an explore!  Is that like one of those expressions, you know...'I'd rather go on an explore than sit on a roof anyday'. Or maybe...'I'd have to fall off a roof before you'll catch me on an explore'.



Well, you know what they say, if you fall off the horse, you get right back on. That applies to roofs, right?


----------

